# omfg 1 down...



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

omfg!!! one dead 7 left... the damn disease seems to have killed one so far... in the middle of the f*cking night, and i cant do a f*cking crap!!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y must you say "f*ck" so much


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

WHY!? what do you think?? dont you think im sad because my piranha died?? i had a realtion´ship too my piranahas maybe you just look at them as somthing in your room but too me they were alive...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i dont now if they even gonna make the night...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

say f*ck all you want!!! it shows strength of expression...... by you saying f*ck we can tell that you love your p's.............. forget all the "nay sayers" sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks mate... im really worried... is there anything i can do?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

if its ICK then there are things to cure it, go to LFS and see what they have available........ check your PH, Nitrate, Chlorine levels........... did the other p's eat him???


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

no... and i have to sleep now.. ill see how things are tomorrow... il keep my figners crossed


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

good luck, keep us updated!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm sorry but what going on in your tank?have you changed water recently?need more info to help.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

yepp i did 2 water changes that day... 30% in the morning and 40-50% at the night... well it seems like all of them made the night... now ill go to the my fish store to let them test the water and so on so i can buy medication


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if it is from your slime desiese I am not too surprised, you said yesterday that you had 2 ill fish, well you need to treat now if you have not already, the medicines for slime are pretty effective and it should clear up within a couple of days, but the fish will be left with scars from the spermy patches.
I am really sorry to hear of your dead piranha








and also say "f*ck" as much as you want - f*ck, f*ck, fuckety, f*ck, f*ck, f*ck!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks mate, now ive started to use medication... and the tank is all green, looks like my piranhas are guest stars in star trek or somthing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

tommorrow you will see the slimey patches peel off and expose the bare side of your fish, it looks nasty, and I am sure it is not pleasent for the fish, but it should recover, add the salt as advised to aid the healing process, and once the slime desiese has gone, you might want to do a water change and use melafix.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

phensway said:


> say f*ck all you want!!! it shows strength of expression...... by you saying f*ck we can tell that you love your p's.............. forget all the "nay sayers"





> and also say "f*ck" as much as you want - f*ck, f*ck, fuckety, f*ck, f*ck, f*ck!


No, that's not the case









The staff has chosen not to implement a swear filter, because it beliefs in the individual responsibilty and maturity of all members, and also because an occasional curse word is no problem at all, but there are limits for sure. Besides that, there are more than enough younger (ie. underaged) members, that we have to take into consideration.
If that seems to be too much asked (which is the idea I get here...), just a little reminder: it's only a matter of minutes to re-install the swear filter, and I guess no one wants to be the reason why it's reinstalled again.....









I know it's very upsetting to loose a fish, and I understand one gets pretty pissed off about it, but there are many ways to express your grieve, without using the f-word!

Anyways, I'm sorry to hear about your loss, and I hope your medication will work out :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry Judazzz, I agree about not overusing curse words, but the reason why the swear filter was left off (as far as I know) was to enable the odd little bit of expression - I think that was the case here, until me







and I only wrote that so Ekbor didn't feel alone and victomised









*cough*yeah sure*cough*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't sweat it too much, Innes. Personally, I don't care what language people use (since I often talk like a dock worker myself in real life







), but this is a board for all ages, and since Black Piranha asked if using the f-word that much was necessary, it must have bothered him at least a little. And as soon as it starts bothering people, the line of the acceptable is crossed, imo. Black Piranha is one of our younger members (if I remember correctly), and I believe he has the right to ask that question.
So I think everyone (and the Staff for sure) needs to keep that in mind at least a little.

Again, I don't mind when people 'spice up' their arguments, or express their emotions with expressive words, but tossing them around for no particular reason serves no purpose at all.

My comments were mainly directed at phensway, saying: "_say f*ck all you want!!! (...) forget all the "nay sayers"_", a somewhat questionable remark, imo.
Besides that, it's up the Staff, and in particular Xenon, to determine what is right and what is not......

I just wanted to say that the absence of a swear filter is not a licence to just use 'forbidden' words completely at random and in an inappropriate manner (as far as those words are appropriate at all...







)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hehe thnks mate for the support







im not very good at english... i live in sweden so i didnt really know how to express my self.. i just feelt kind of help less in the middle of the night dude.. but ill promise ill watch my langue

well stay alive and keep feeding!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> So I think everyone (and the Staff for sure) needs to keep that in mind at least a little.


 if this was suggesting that I am staff - well I'm not









but I get what you are saying, and be asured I feel totally ashamed and as if I was just told off really badly and am now being made to stand in the corner facing the wall


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> if this was suggesting that I am staff - well I'm not


I just said that to illustrate that staff members need to keep that in mind even more than the 'common' member, and that imo they are also responsible to keep an eye on things like this, and confront members that cross the line.... No one did in this thread, but I thought I needed to respond to certain remarks made earlier.
It's all cool now











> but I get what you are saying, and be asured I feel totally ashamed and as if I was just told off really badly and am now being made to stand in the corner facing the wall


Man, I feel good


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > if this was suggesting that I am staff - well I'm not
> ...










you calling me common?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 I do not discriminate between members


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...










just against them, eh?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> just against them, eh?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------

